# FreeBSD patch versions



## tommiie (Feb 9, 2021)

Is there an easy way to see which is the most recent patch version?

On the FreeBSD home page it states the two current production versions are 11.4 and 12.2 but clicking on either of those links I cannot find the current patch version.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2021)

tommiie said:


> Is there an easy way to see which is the most recent patch version?


Look at the latest security advisories and errata notices. 









						FreeBSD Security Advisories
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD Errata Notices
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

